# Aspire K1 BVC Glassomizer



## Rob Fisher (30/9/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


>




Oh! I just love the background music in the video!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (30/9/14)

Oh my word I want one!

It looks nice on the MVP2. I don't think my mAN looks as good.

Silly reason, but still

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (30/9/14)

johan said:


> Oh! I just love the background music in the video!


 
Me too Ohm Johan. It's epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Me too Ohm Johan. It's epic!


 
We should organize a jazz session with the next JHB vape meet for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (30/9/14)

johan said:


> We should organize a jazz session with the next JHB vape meet for sure.


More reason to drive up and attending!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (30/9/14)

looks like you might be able to use the aerotank/aero mega trick to fill it up to almost full also, looks almost similar in design in some ways


----------



## Jan (2/10/14)

Look great not sure it is the same coils as the nautilus but same technology.
Any vendors planning on getting these?


----------



## rogue zombie (2/10/14)

Jan said:


> Look great not sure it is the same coils as the nautilus but same technology.
> Any vendors planning on getting these?



I think they use the same coils as that entry level new Aspire tank - still BVC tech, and single coil. Cheaper than the Nautilus coils.

This will a replacement for my MPT3. I have more faith in Aspire products.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (2/10/14)

johan said:


> Oh! I just love the background music in the video!



Little derail ..

@johan makes me think of this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

Jan said:


> Look great not sure it is the same coils as the nautilus but same technology.
> Any vendors planning on getting these?





r0gue z0mbie said:


> I think they use the same coils as that entry level new Aspire tank - still BVC tech, and single coil. Cheaper than the Nautilus coils.
> 
> This will a replacement for my MPT3. I have more faith in Aspire products.



From the video it appears to me it is the same coils as the currently available BVC coils for Aspire Nautilus tanks. It is an Aspire product after all. Only difference is more juice holes and thicker insulation on the coil head. These coils should fit the Nautilus as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/10/14)

Andre said:


> From the video it appears to me it is the same coils as the currently available BVC coils for Aspire Nautilus tanks. It is an Aspire product after all. Only difference is more juice holes and thicker insulation on the coil head. These coils should fit the Nautilus as well.



Well that would be a win win for me. If I could use the same coils in this and my Nautilus.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/10/14)

They are not the same unfortunately. The Nautilus & Nautilus mini have threads on the coils that screw into the tank's top part..
The glassomizer range do not have the threads, even though they also support the BVC coils.
The Aspire ET series ( @JakesSA - Vape Club ) uses the same.


----------



## JakesSA (2/10/14)

Saying anything about this coil would be regarded as punting my products, so I'll say nothing..


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Saying anything about this coil would be regarded as punting my products, so I'll say nothing..



Haha, The 'I know nothing' aka. Manuel from Fawlty Towers approach. 

I've only seen them at your place so far, which is why I 'mentioned' it. The ET is likely the Aspire version of the trusty EVOD and the K1 the mPT3 equivalent, but they both have kick-ass coils that are interchangeable.


----------



## JakesSA (2/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Haha, The 'I know nothing' aka. Manuel from Fawlty Towers approach.
> 
> I've only seen them at your place so far, which is why I 'mentioned' it. The ET is likely the Aspire version of the trusty EVOD and the K1 the mPT3 equivalent, but they both have kick-ass coils that are interchangeable.



Spot on .. except the K1 has adjustable airflow if I am not mistaken. Dare I say the trusty EVOD/mPT3 has finally been out gunned?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Dare I say the trusty EVOD/mPT3 has finally been out gunned?



Oh easily. 

I've never had good long term use out of Kanger coils. And the tanks just don't last. Seals even on my 2 month old MPT3 are falling apart.

My Nautilus is in the same condition it was when I bought it.

And commercial tanks have not seen a better coil than the BVC.


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> They are not the same unfortunately. The Nautilus & Nautilus mini have threads on the coils that screw into the tank's top part..
> The glassomizer range do not have the threads, even though they also support the BVC coils.
> The Aspire ET series ( @JakesSA - Vape Club ) uses the same.
> 
> View attachment 12368


Ah, thank you so much for the correction. I misread the video - the say same "design", not same head. The picture in your post shows the true story.


----------



## Gizmo (2/10/14)

Looks really good.. Mini protank killer right there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (3/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Little derail ..
> 
> @johan makes me think of this




"Die mossie van Parys" I just love her music, pity she isn't still around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

